# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 52 )



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2016)

*What kind of woodworking tools did you ask Santa for? And Did you get everything on your list?






*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 25, 2016)

Hmmm...didn't get the new powermatic lathe but got the new hollowing tool, couple of drive centers, tachometer, pen makers drill bits, and many books 

I must have been on the nice list

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2016)

Nice!!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2016)

Since I am santa to myself....lets see. I didn't have the funds for a new sawstop table saw but. I did get a new winch which you all saw, a new vice for the metal shop, a new coffee maker, so I guess santa was good to me, lol.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2016)

I ordered some 24" bar clamps. Haven't come in yet, but that's my present! Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Dec 25, 2016)

I asked for a pair of those colorblind glasses so I could see these posts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 25, 2016)

Asked Santa for a new jig saw, and "she" made it happen! Chuck

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 25, 2016)

cash/gift cards is the best tool you can receive

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2016)

Nothing yet- But the kids show up later...... I sorta had Christmas early this year- a couple times..........

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JohnF (Dec 25, 2016)

Where was that Mike? At the dentist office?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JohnF (Dec 25, 2016)

I didnt need any tools for christmas, but I did give a few to others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2016)

JohnF said:


> Where was that Mike? At the dentist office?



GRRRR

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 25, 2016)

Found a twofer sale at online store-got 2 roughing gouges, plus ordered & got the dogleg attachment for my AB so the toolrest can be closer. AND I got some gift cards from Woodcraft, seems I'm hard to buy for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 25, 2016)

Rocky does not ask Santa for tools, because lord only knows what bargain bin Santa will find them in!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Dec 25, 2016)

I asked for a new wife.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 25, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I asked for a new wife.



Well


----------



## Tclem (Dec 25, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Well


No luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 25, 2016)

We did Christmas with my parents when they were out to visit Thanksgiving weekend. They gave me a small shop vac and a respirator. Already have a shop vac and a respirator, but I'd been wanting a second of each - that way I can have a respirator and a shop vac in each shop space. Lugging the big shop vac up and down stairs between the garage and basement shops was a real hassle.

In-laws gave me a gift certificate to Tools for Working Wood. Wife told me to go ahead and order a couple sets of clamps while I'm ordering from TFWW.

Favorite shop thing though was a few little building kits we bought for our 4 year old - something the two of us can work on and build together.

Marc, how about you? Haven't seen your answer to the question. What'd you get?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 25, 2016)

I very rarely get anything related to my shop/hobbies as gifts. I either have most everything I need or the things I want are fairly obscure so would be difficult/expensive for anyone to get for me. I did get a bunch of lego sets from my kids and a couple really fun t-shirts so I'm plenty happy. I'd rather see my kids enjoy the day than worry about myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 25, 2016)

Did not ask for anything this year. My wife is paying for the amplifier building class in March so I'm already happy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Did not ask for anything this year. My wife is paying for the amplifier building class in March so I'm already happy.


Hopefully we can meet each other then too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Dec 25, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Hopefully we can meet each other then too!


I very much hope so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 25, 2016)

I asked for some awesome, super special curly Koa even nicer than @Don Ratcliff 's stuff. I must have been very, very, good  this year because I got the most AWESOME 50 million year old chunks of curly bog Koa on the planet!!! 

Check this out!!!  There may even be traces of T-Rex DNA mixed into it!! I can't wait to put it on my lathe!!!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2016)

I got a flannel hoodie, a couple of star wars books, boba fett cooking apron, a new galaxy tablet, woodcraft gift card, cabelas camo pants, a yankee candle wax dragon (from my grandson) , a couple of ornaments. 
A hobbit house wood id poster!!! 
..and I got myself a stanley #6 plane.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> I asked for some awesome, super special curly Koa even nicer than @Don Ratcliff 's stuff. I must have been very, very, good  this year because I got the most AWESOME 50 million year old chunks of curly bog Koa on the planet!!!
> 
> Check this out!!!  There may even be traces of T-Rex DNA mixed into it!! I can't wait to put it on my lathe!!!
> 
> View attachment 119168



Hmmm....up here we call that coal.
LOL

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Dec 25, 2016)

I got another chuck, a few peppermill kits, and a whole bunch of socks.

Decided to share my smoky treats from @Bigdrowdy1 with the family... the sausage was a BIG hit!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 25, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I got a flannel hoodie, a couple of star wars books, boba fett cooking apron, a new galaxy tablet, woodcraft gift card, cabelas camo pants, a yankee candle wax dragon (from my grandson) , a couple of ornaments.
> A hobbit house wood id poster!!!
> ..and I got myself a stanley #6 plane.



You have to model the apron!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 25, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> You have to medel the apron!


Don't you mean model? lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> You have to medel the apron!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 28, 2016)

I asked for the motor upgrade that converts the Nova 1624 into a variable-speed DVR -- it's on back-order, so I'm waiting patiently to hear from my local Woodcraft when it might be available.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

